# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Test E Real?

## cramm557

please delete post

----------


## cramm557

please delete post

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looks good, but I have never seen or heard of Balkan vials only ampules.

----------


## Chav3z

Did they end up been legit

----------


## smile

did it work ?

----------


## Oleg83

Balkan in 10ml vials?

----------


## poizonn

> Hey, This is my second time just wondering what you guys think? they look a little clearer than the last batch thanks



Were they legit?

----------


## musclehead320

Looks like ugl crap to me

----------


## Paden5971

I buy the same thing and mine is GTG

----------


## PistolPete33

Balkan is the shit if you get real Balkan. Mine always come shrink wrapped in a hard plastic wrap each vial.

----------


## matri.x

it looks like the ones on their website or retailers

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> Balkan is the shit if you get real Balkan. Mine always come shrink wrapped in a hard plastic wrap each vial.


Balkan is great shit, agreed.

----------


## jonny2x4

All my Balkan has been in ampules, never in vials O_o
Is this something new?

----------


## almostgone

I've seen Balkan in amps and vials. Recently, the amps seem.to be more common.

----------

